# How many breeding pairs ?



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm new to Racing Pigeons, plan to build a small loft after the Holidays. Max 50 birds. How many breeding pairs should I get to build my racing team. I know quality is more important than quanity.Should they all come from the same loft, or should I buy from different lofts. Any help will be apreciated. Thank You.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I would suggest 3-4 breeding pair. You also want to see if any members of the racing pigeon club you plan on joining, are willing to give you any youngsters your first year to fly. Many cases, the club members are more than willing to help someone like yourself starting out with some new birds. Would suggest getting 3-4 pair of breeders from someone out of area, and an active racing loft with proven race results. If you get birds from the same person, it would save you on the shipping.

Dennis Kuhn 
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi Dennis, Why out of the area? Just wondering. I appreciate the time you took to answer my question. Thanxs once again


----------



## NewHopePoultry (Feb 7, 2010)

I think if you buy birds from within your area, then you would be racing agianst birds with the sames lines as yours


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

I see, my birds would just be racing againist themselves in a way, since they would be directly releated to the competion.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

10 pairs will get you where you need to be.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I agree with Wingsonfire about starting out with 10 pairs so you can have 20 ybs all at once to start with and will be a lot easier to train than having 5 pairs and going 2 rounds to get 20 ybs and having to deal with different age groups of ybs to train especially your just learning the sport. Good Luck!


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank You Wingsonfire & Birdkeeper, How many birds can one expect to lose(predeators, lost) in 1 racing season?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

How much do you plan on spending on your breeders? The first thing you need to keep in mind is the old saying, you get what you pay for. 10 pair of birds would be nice if you have deep pockets. You would be better off to get some young bird kits online and do your research and find a mentor to help you get quality birds. I would rather just buy a few pair and keep on the look out for new birds to bring in next year, you don't want to just fill your loft with so so birds.
Dave


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Another route you could go is to get say 4 pairs and raise three rounds. About 30 babies. Then get some young birds from local fliers to complete your team. Next season choose the best 20 from the whole bunch for your solid 10 pairs. Each year establish how many pairs you want and keep the best racers and breeders to establish those pairings. I keep about 40 birds every year to breed from. The ones that do not cut it find new homes. Always search for better than what you have. If you fly bring in six or so racers every year from outside the loft.


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

If I could start over, my suggestion would be to obtain some kits outside your area and youngsters from racers in the area. Its to hard to start breeding and taking care of a young team. For the first year learn as you go with racing youngsters , keep the best and plan for the next season. You will have a better idea of what direction to go in.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

bhymer said:


> If I could start over, my suggestion would be to obtain some kits outside your area and youngsters from racers in the area. Its to hard to start breeding and taking care of a young team. For the first year learn as you go with racing youngsters , keep the best and plan for the next season. You will have a better idea of what direction to go in.


That is the best way, get young birds and get your pairs from them...


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I did pretty much just as "Hillfamilyloft" suggested this year. For this coming year, I've got 10 pair to sort of start my "family". This year I had a number of gift YB's that I really enjoyed racing but I was racing against birds that mine were related to. Next year I'll be trying to race "mine against the the world".


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

This was my first year and I didn't have no breeders got all YB's from club pres. Now next year I am switching clubs but old club prez still gave me 4 pair of breeders to help me out. Then mentor from new club helped me out with 6 pair to get me going plus I still got 12 YB's left over that are maturing now. So what I going to do is fly next year with what I got see what breeding pairs perform and what ones didn't. Then purchase birds to replace the breeding pairs that didn't perform.


----------



## meatcutterss1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow I'am very thankful for all this great advice. You guys are fantastic. I take it slow & see what my mentor recommends. I will bring up these ideas you guys suggested. I'am pumped now. jajajaja But promised the wife after the holidays. The first year will proably be trial & error for me, but I can't wait to get started. Thanxs again


----------

